# Group Photo Legend Effect



## trundrumbalind (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a group photo that I want to make a legend where each head is numbered to determine who the individual is.

The Beatles Sgt Pepper album has that group legend effect here.

How would I go about creating my own group legend effect?

Is there a free photo editing program that allows me to do that?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2009)

Adobe Photoshop, but it isn't free.

Probably the best free image editor is found at www.GIMP.org.


----------

